# Requesting Advice for marketing a single photo of immeasurable value



## stkappis (Apr 18, 2012)

Peace


----------



## CCericola (Apr 18, 2012)

Contact local Art galleries. maybe you can join a show or have a show of your own.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Apr 18, 2012)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## gsgary (Apr 18, 2012)

Facebook . Never heard so much crap in my life


----------



## Tony S (Apr 18, 2012)

I've seen this post somewhere else before...... almost worded exactly the same.


----------



## o hey tyler (Apr 18, 2012)

ONE BILLION DOLLARS. 

This post is useless. Post a heavily watermarked photo or delete your own post.


----------



## Jeff92 (Apr 18, 2012)

Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## KmH (Apr 19, 2012)

If not already done, the first thing to do is regisgter the copyright. Copyright Clearance Center | The Copyright Licensing Experts

FWIW, about 85% of all the photos that get sold have people in them.


----------



## Forkie (Apr 19, 2012)

:addpics:


----------



## The_Traveler (Apr 19, 2012)

stkappis said:


> Hello artists!!  I am requesting the expertise of anyone who is able to offer some solid advice on how to market
> an unaltered photograph that is extremely attractive, classified as natural/spiritual... Without discussing the photograph, lets simply
> assume it has incredible potential... its phenomenal, amazing ...etc.  All praise aside though, it has not been published yet.
> Why?  Because I am searching for the optimal approach to market this photograph, which I plan to make a limited number
> ...



What could I possibly say that would add to this post?


----------



## tirediron (Apr 19, 2012)

stkappis said:


> ... Without discussing the photograph...


This is a photographic forum; discussing photographs and photography is what we do. 


stkappis said:


> assume it has incredible potential... its phenomenal, amazing ...etc. All praise aside though, it has not been published yet.


I'm curious; since art is by definition, subjective, who is it that has heaped these accolades on your work? If it has not yet been published (and therefore I must assume, not widely distributed) it would seem that it must have been reviewed by a very limited number of people. How many? Enough to provide a valid representation of public opinion?



stkappis said:


> Now, what is the reason for this thread?


A cynical person might think that perhaps you wanted us to believe that you had the next 'Half Dome'.



stkappis said:


> I am seeking out any
> outside advice from knowledgeable people on a good strategy to publish my work, while protecting the integrity and value of this very unique photograph. I have no agent, manager, broker; at this point I have not used any outside services. If anyone has any concrete wisdom to offer a fellow human, I will be grateful to observe your recommendations.


You have captured an image which [you would have us believe] will set the photographic world on its ear, and yet you seek the counsel of a group of people on an Internet forum, none of whom you know, with credentials you cannot verify, instead of seeking guidance from professionals. 

Please, pull the other one, it's got bells on it!


----------



## stkappis (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## o hey tyler (Apr 20, 2012)

No probs dude.


----------



## Tony S (Apr 20, 2012)

Well at least he was polite..  :thumbup:


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Apr 20, 2012)

What's with the guest thing?


----------



## BlackSheep (Apr 20, 2012)

Bummer..... I was really hoping you guys would get him to actually post the photo!


----------



## manaheim (Apr 20, 2012)

The original post (now deleted) sounds a heck of a lot like one of those scammers looking to make money off some dolt.


----------



## BlackSheep (Apr 20, 2012)

Nah, that was pure delusions of grandeur stuff. Seen it before.


----------



## Overread (Apr 20, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> What's with the guest thing?



I've no idea


----------



## EDL (Apr 27, 2012)

It's just so phenominal that mere humans can't see it....


----------



## Aloicious (Apr 28, 2012)

Overread said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> > What's with the guest thing?
> ...



I believe if the member has had their account physically deleted, but not their posts, then within those remaining posts the member is classified as a guest by the Vbulletin software....seems odd though, most admins will just ban a member rather than delete them...


----------

